# What Do You Get?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2013)

What do you get when you combine crunchy peanut butter with marscapone, vanilla, and stevia?  You get a great toast spread.

Here's the ratio of ingredients that I used:
2 tbs. Skippy Supercrunch Peanut Butter (or your favorite brand)
2 tbs Marscapone Cheese
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
Stevia to taste.

Mix together until well blended.  

This is phenomenal on whole wheat toast.  It might be even better with a bit of either cinnamon, or nutmeg added.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2013)

I think you should go big!

Put it in a pie shell, top it with whipped cream and a few chocolate curls!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think you should go big!
> 
> Put it in a pie shell, top it with whipped cream and a few chocolate curls!



I thought about that.  I think that I'd have to add a bit of cream, as this is very thick.  Maybe I'd fold in some whipped cream to give it more of a pie filling texture.  The cream would replace some of the marscapone and the flavor wouldn't change.  

Aunt Bea, we think a lot alike.  Makes me happy that I can have some of the same ideas as you.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 19, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What do you get when you combine crunchy peanut butter with marscapone, vanilla, and stevia? You get a great toast spread.
> 
> Here's the ratio of ingredients that I used:
> 2 tbs. Skippy Supercrunch Peanut Butter (or your favorite brand)
> ...


Sounds delicious but I think you are probably fighting a losing calorie battle with stevia mixed with mascarpone and peanut butter  ;-D


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 20, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Sounds delicious but I think you are probably fighting a losing calorie battle with stevia mixed with mascarpone and peanut butter  ;-D



Yeh, but it helps keep my blood sugars in check.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 20, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Yeh, but it helps keep my blood sugars in check.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Aah - I thought it might be something like that.


----------

